# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Centropyge eibli

## Julio Macieira

_Centropyge eibli_

Colocada por Scott W. Michael traduzido por Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Centropyge eibli Klausewitz, 1963
Centropyge de Eibl (Centropyge listrado de laranja)

*Comprimento máximo:* 15 cm (5.9 polegadas)

*Distribuição geográfica:*Oceano Indico e Pacífico Oeste

*Cubicagem mínima do aquário:* 0.114m3 (114 litros - 30 galões Americanos) 

*Comidas & Alimentação:* Dieta variada contendo Spirulina e algas marinhas assim como mysys e outros comidas carnudas de alta qualidade. Alimente 2-3 vezes por dia e idealmente providencie rocha viva para constante pastagem.

*Ìndice de adequabilidade em aquário:* 4 (bom)

*Compatibilidade em aquário de recife:* Adicionar com cautela; pode mordiscar em corais LPS e mantos de Tridacnas. Pode também comer alguns corais moles e mordiscar os zoanthidae. 
Cuidados em meio doméstico: Um peixe encantador que tipicamente se adapta rapidamente à vida no aquário se lhe proporcionarem com espaços amplos para se esconder e companheiros de aquário relativamente pacíficos. Sentir-se-à melhor num aquário com rocha viva e crescimento abundante de micro algas. É um dos maiores peixes anjo "pigmeus", e muito embora não seja brigão, pode actuar com agressividade para com peixes mais pequenos, especialmente em sistemas mais confinados. Por vezes híbrida com Centropyge vroliki; a progenitura daí resultante surge ocasionalmente nas lojas.

----------


## Mário Santos

Será barata e fácil de manter para um principiante?

aguardo resposta

 Cumps  :SbOk5:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Tamanho máximo em adulto: 14cm
Tamanho mínimo do aquário: 200L
Alimentação: Alimentação variada, preferencialmente spirulina e algas marinhas, assim como mysis. Deve ser alimentado 2 a 3 vezes por dia.

Trata-se de um peixe fácil de manter em aquário. No entanto de ser colocado preferencialmente em aquarios de peixes, sem corais. "Normalmente" mordisca pólipos de SPS e os mantos das tridacnas.  É possível ainda que coma algumas espécies de corais moles e mordisque zoanthus.

Recomenda-se para um aquário maturado com muita rocha, onde se possa esconder e onde possa mordiscar macro algas.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Eu tenho cinco (5) Centropyge mas não tenho este que também é magnifico (acho que todos os Centropyge são :yb665: ).... :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire: ...e não recomendo que tenham cinco como eu, é possível mas pode ser bem complicado se for mal preparado/gerido.
Para ajudar a completar/complementar a informação aqui vai o que o *Scott W. Michael no seu livro Marine Fishes - ISBN 1-890087-38-6 - TFH - pág 213* nos diz sobre esta "jóia" magnifica que é o *Centropyge eibli*




> _Centropyge eibli Klausewitz, 1963
> Centropyge de Eibl (Centropyge listrado de laranja)
> 
> Comprimento máximo: 15 cm (5.9 polegadas)
> Distribuição geográfica:Oceano Indico e Pacífico Oeste
> Cubicagem mínima do aquário: 0.114m3 (114 litros - 30 galões Americanos) 
> Comidas & Alimentação: Dieta variada contendo Spirulina e algas marinhas assim como mysys e outros comidas carnudas de alta qualidade. Alimente 2-3 vezes por dia e idealmente providencie rocha viva para constante pastagem.
> Ìndice de adequabilidade em aquário: 4 (bom)
> Compatibilidade em aquário de recife: Adicionar com cautela; pode mordiscar em corais LPS e mantos de Tridacnas. Pode também comer alguns corais moles e mordiscar os zoanthidae. 
> Cuidados em meio doméstico: Um peixe encantador que tipicamente se adapta rapidamente à vida no aquário se lhe proporcionarem com espaços amplos para se esconder e companheiros de aquário relativamente pacíficos. Sentir-se-à melhor num aquário com rocha viva e crescimento abundante de micro algas. É um dos maiores peixes anjo "pigmeus", e muito embora não seja brigão, pode actuar com agressividade para com peixes mais pequenos, especialmente em sistemas mais confinados. Por vezes híbrida com Centropyge vroliki; a progenitura daí resultante surge ocasionalmente nas lojas._


_

_deixo ainda um elo para verem uma quinta de aquacultura, REEF CULTURE TECHNOLOGIES que cria muitas espécies de _Centropyge_ e também híbridos de _Centropyge_

http://www.rcthawaii.com/angel/6.htm



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mário Santos

Obrigado Julio pela ajuda..

Muito Grato  :SbOk5:  

Anotei tudo o que descreves-te,

Abraço 
Mário :tutasla:

----------


## Tiago Pacheco

É um peixe magnifico, parabéns!!

Tiago Pacheco :SbSourire24:

----------

